# new resorts



## ronparise (Nov 14, 2012)

Its being reported on the Wyndham owners forum that 421 units are being moved from Worldmark to Wyndham and will be sold as part of Club Wyndham Access after the first of the year.

This make sense as there was a lawsuit  settled recently that called for the removal of between 400 and 481 units from Worldmark

here is the text from the settlement and the list of units

You can find a description of each resort on the Worldmark website here https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/ (click on each state to find the resorts worldmark has in that state)

_Extraction of Underutilized Units and Cancellation of Related Credits. If the Settlement is approved, between 
400 and 481 units at certain underutilized WorldMark resorts will be returned to Wyndham. Underutilized units 
include only units at resorts with overall Vacation Credit occupancy rates below WorldMark’s 85% average rate. 
This provision of the Settlement “right-sizes” the resorts by eliminating units that WorldMark members 
underutilize and relieving WorldMark of the expense and ongoing burden of maintaining units that are being 
underutilized. The specific resorts and number of units being removed at each such resort are identified below 
(assuming all 481 units are removed): 
_




*Resort* Number of Units Removed 


*Angels Camp* 44 
*Bisontown *18 
*Canmore* 31 
*Denarau Islan*d 22 
*Galena* 31 
*Grand Lak*e 32 
*Indi*o 113 
*Lake of the Ozarks* 24 
*Las Vegas Tropicana* 56 
*Pinetop* 23 
*Rancho Vistoso* 23 
*Steamboat Springs* 27 
*Taos *37 


TOTAL 481


----------



## chriskre (Nov 14, 2012)

So does this mean that Wyndham owners will be able to trade into these newly added units?


----------



## lcml11 (Nov 14, 2012)

chriskre said:


> So does this mean that Wyndham owners will be able to trade into these newly added units?



Probably after the 1st of the year.


----------



## markb53 (Nov 15, 2012)

ronparise said:


> Its being reported on the Wyndham owners forum that 421 units are being moved from Worldmark to Wyndham and will be sold as part of Club Wyndham Access after the first of the year.
> 
> This make sense as there was a lawsuit  settled recently that called for the removal of between 400 and 481 units from Worldmark
> 
> ...



Interesting that the Wyndham sales person I enjoyed giving a hard time to at Wyndham Canterbury last summer was right. I complained that that our Wyndham ownership didn't have much access to Worldmark. 

And she said, "Wait to the end of the year. There will be an announcement before the end of the year about considerably more access next year." 

I know we don't know if this means more access to these resorts for Wyndham owners, but I would guess that it does.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 15, 2012)

markb53 said:


> Interesting that the Wyndham sales person I enjoyed giving a hard time to at Wyndham Canterbury last summer was right. I complained that that our Wyndham ownership didn't have much access to Worldmark.
> 
> And she said, "Wait to the end of the year. There will be an announcement before the end of the year about considerably more access next year."
> 
> I know we don't know if this means more access to these resorts for Wyndham owners, but I would guess that it does.



If we are right about this we wont be just be getting access to  these Worldmark properties

Technically these units are no longer part of Worldmark. CWA will actually own them.  The resorts will become "shared resorts" just like Daytona, and Avenue Plaza and Reunion, where Worldmark has some units and Wyndham has some.

Just my best guess but I would look for more of this happening down the road. Not big deals with 10 or 12 resorts and 400 units but rather one resort at a time. As Wyndham gets something through WAMM or if they ever start building again I can see some units at a new resort going to Wyndham and some to Worldmark...and lets not forget Shell

Come  to think of it, if there are blocks of unsold Shell inventory, these unsold units could go into Wyndham and Worldmark


----------



## am1 (Nov 15, 2012)

This is only news if the points charts are reasonable.  If not it will be a negative.


----------



## markb53 (Nov 15, 2012)

ronparise said:


> If we are right about this we wont be just be getting access to  these Worldmark properties
> 
> Technically these units are no longer part of Worldmark. CWA will actually own them.  The resorts will become "shared resorts" just like Daytona, and Avenue Plaza and Reunion, where Worldmark has some units and Wyndham has some.
> 
> ...


This could be good for everyone. 
If I am reading the settlement correctly, Wyndham will have less control over the Worlkmark BOD. Which the Worldmark owners want. Plus all of these units that are transferred to Wyndham will reduce costs to Worldmark the club because Worldmark will not have to maintain the Wyndham units. 
For us Wyndham owners, we will get more resorts. Many of the units transferred are on the Western half of the US and since I live in CA that is very good for me. It will also be interesting to see what happens to the point structure. I know this year the point cost dropped at some of the Worldmark resorts, including Angels Camp, where I spend 3 days about a week ago. I am assuming that is because at 196k points for a pretty basic 2BR they probably weren't getting many Wyndham owners to bite. At 164k it is a little more in line with Wyndham resorts. I still think it is a little high. If you compare maintenance fees of Worldmak and Wyndham, the Worldmark maintenance fee on 10,000 credits is quite a bit lower than the Wyndham maintenance fee on 164k points. 
I wouldn't be surprised if some of the units that get transferred are 1 bedroom units, which are available to Worldmark owners at Angels Camp but not Wyndham owners. The one thing I really like about Worldmark is the Murphy bed. Is is much more comfortable than a sofa bed. Hopefully Whndham will keep that. 
And as you mention what is going to happen to Shell. Will their unsold units become part of CWA. I doubt that will happen, at least not right away. It probably depends on whether the Shell resorts are completely booked up most of the year or are many units empty.
It will be interesting to watch this unfold.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 16, 2012)

Unfortunately for me, these are not the resorts I would like to see more access to inventory in. 

I would prefer more St George, New Braunfels and West Yellowstone access.  But all of these are extremely tight inventory situations.


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 16, 2012)

Sandy VDH said:


> Unfortunately for me, these are not the resorts I would like to see more access to inventory in.
> 
> I would prefer more St George, New Braunfels and West Yellowstone access. But all of these are extremely tight inventory situations.


 
Although I am not happy with the settlement of the suit and opted out of being part of the class, Based on the entire inventory of resorts, if units needed to be taken out to satisfy the settlement, I am not particularly attached or concerned with the removal of these specific properties. 

They were taken out of Worldmark inventory as representative of unsold points that were removed in a class action suit, The basis for their selection was a utilization formula to try to equate these to unsold points

*Angels Camp* 44 

Near Stockton California - Meh

*Bisontown *18 
*Pinetop* 23 
Northern Arizona Properties Not in Sedona, Flagstaff or Grand Canyon
*Rancho Vistoso* 23 
Rural Tucson

*Canmore* 31
Banff should be a good addition for the CWA Group

*Denarau Islan*d 22 
Never Opened - Won't be available to CWA

*Indi*o 113 
Provides Access to Palm Desert/Palm Springs for CWA, WM, It's one of the bigger WM developments CWA users better be charged Transit Occupancy Tax

*Las Vegas Tropicana* 56 
Most WM Owners prefer Las Vegas avenue based on 40 % less credits needed to book

*Steamboat Springs* 27 
*Taos *37 
High Credit Values underutilized, WM retained 2/3rds CWA already has access to Rocky Mountain Ski Resorts

*Galena* 31 
*Grand Lak*e 32 
*Lake of the Ozarks* 24 
The Midwest Units so not ad any value to the WM system with it;w Western USA drive to focus




Keep in mind 38 of the units in addition to 22 Denau Island unitswill not be comming in 421 Added to CWA 481 removed from WM

Any speculation on what is being spun off ?


----------



## jdunn1 (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm a WM owner and I do not think any of these units will be missed by us.  None of these are Oregon or California coastal properties and those are the resorts WM owners really love.

What exactly do WM owners gain from Wyndham?  Any units at the East Coast Wyndham resorts?  I would love to gain access to SeaWatch. 

...and just so Wyndham owners realize, most WM owners have zero access to Wyndham properties.  As a WM owner, you must have bought retail or before 2008 (??) to have access to the one or two units made available to WM owners -- and even then it is only at a handful of resorts and the credits required to book are so high.

I think there was talk about WM and Wyndham sharing the North MB Wyndham property, but nothing has happened so far.


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 16, 2012)

WM members gain 

Less credits to be sold be sold by Wyndham 

More pressure on the remaining resorts as a result of a smaller system. 

No change to what would have happened if Wyndham had actually sold these points to WM members.

Since Wyndham cannot sell them as WorldMark Points, they chose to sell them as CWA points.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 16, 2012)

> these are not the resorts I would like to see more access to inventory in.


ditto.  They are under-utilized for a reason.


----------



## CO skier (Nov 16, 2012)

Sandy VDH said:


> Unfortunately for me, these are not the resorts I would like to see more access to inventory in.
> 
> I would prefer more St George, New Braunfels and West Yellowstone access.  But all of these are extremely tight inventory situations.


 


jdunn1 said:


> I'm a WM owner and I do not think any of these units will be missed by us.  None of these are Oregon or California coastal properties and those are the resorts WM owners really love.
> 
> What exactly do WM owners gain from Wyndham?  Any units at the East Coast Wyndham resorts?  I would love to gain access to SeaWatch.
> 
> ...and just so Wyndham owners realize, most WM owners have zero access to Wyndham properties.  As a WM owner, you must have bought retail or before 2008 (??) to have access to the one or two units made available to WM owners -- and even then it is only at a handful of resorts and the credits required to book are so high.



For a WorldMark owner desiring access to the Club Wyndham collection, it is much more efficient to just add an ownership in the other system, rather than trying to book it through the very limited WorldMark availability.  There are many additional Wyndham resorts not available through WM this way, also.  About the only downside is that, in the Club Wyndham system, points cannot be borrowed or carried-over (oops-see correction below), so there would be an annual vacation to use or rent out.

The same is true for Club Wyndham owners who want to stay at West Yellowstone, a Pacific coast, or other WorldMark resort; it is better to just buy a WM ownership.  The initial (resale) cost is higher than a similar Club Wyndham purchase, but by purchasing a small ownership (6k, or so), the usage can be EOY or every third year by using carryover and borrowing.  If you want to use it more often, credits can be rented from other owners.

Don't leave it up to Wyndham; buy into both systems and create your own Super Resort Collection.



jdunn1 said:


> I'm a WM owner and I do not think any of these units will be missed by us.



This is one WM owner who may miss the extracted Steamboat Springs units and the short notice, wide-open ski season availability they afforded.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 16, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> I'm a WM owner and I do not think any of these units will be missed by us.  None of these are Oregon or California coastal properties and those are the resorts WM owners really love.
> 
> What exactly do WM owners gain from Wyndham?  Any units at the East Coast Wyndham resorts?  I would love to gain access to SeaWatch.
> 
> ...



And of course Wyndham owners have nearly zero access to Worldmark properties.

What Worldmark owners get from this deal is what they asked for in the lawsuit...less votes in the hands of Wyndham, and going forward, less pressure on the favorite properties. and of course Wyndham owners will pick up a share of the fees necessary to run these places


----------



## lcml11 (Nov 16, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> I'm a WM owner and I do not think any of these units will be missed by us.  None of these are Oregon or California coastal properties and those are the resorts WM owners really love.
> 
> What exactly do WM owners gain from Wyndham?  Any units at the East Coast Wyndham resorts?  I would love to gain access to SeaWatch.
> 
> ...



The North Myrtle Beach property you were reffering to was probably Towers on the Grove, it is my understanding from attending the recent Owners Association meeting, this resort is all but sold out.


----------



## lcml11 (Nov 16, 2012)

CO skier said:


> For a WorldMark owner desiring access to the Wyndham Plus collection, it is much more efficient to just add an ownership in the other system, rather than trying to book it through the very limited WorldMark availability.  There are many additional Wyndham resorts not available through WM this way, also.  About the only downside is that, in the Wyndham Plus system, points cannot be borrowed or carried-over, so there would be an annual vacation to use or rent out.
> 
> The same is true for Wyndham Plus owners who want to stay at West Yellowstone, a Pacific coast, or other WorldMark resort; it is better to just buy a WM ownership.  The initial (resale) cost is higher than a similar Wyndham Plus purchase, but by purchasing a small ownership (6k, or so), the usage can be EOY or every third year by using carryover and borrowing.  If you want to use it more often, credits can be rented from other owners.
> 
> ...



Just a minor correction, in Club Wyndham Plus, points can be borrowed and/carried over.  The credit pool provides the opertunity to carry over points from year to year.


----------



## markb53 (Nov 16, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> ...and just so Wyndham owners realize, most WM owners have zero access to Wyndham properties.  As a WM owner, you must have bought retail or before 2008 (??) to have access to the one or two units made available to WM owners -- and even then it is only at a handful of resorts and the credits required to book are so high.



Pretty much the same is true for Wyndham owner access to WM properties. When I log into the Wyndham website as a Wyndham owner. I see quite a few Worldmark properties there. But when I search for the next available checkin date, there is nothing available for the vast majority of the Worldmark properties. I don't know why they are even on the website since there is absolutely zero availability. There are a couple of exceptions. Angels Camp shows a little availability in the very off season. For a few weeks from mid October to Mid November. But that is it. I was at Angels Camp for 3 nights over Veterans Day weekend and it is only 3.5 hours from me so I would like there to be more availability there. As long as the point cost doesn't go up. At 164K for Prime season, I think it is a little high for a pretty basic 2 BR unit. If it goes up much when Wyndham gets it, I won't be going there. I know it went down 32k points between last year and this year. So maybe that is the trend.


----------



## lcml11 (Nov 16, 2012)

ronparise said:


> Its being reported on the Wyndham owners forum that 421 units are being moved from Worldmark to Wyndham and will be sold as part of Club Wyndham Access after the first of the year.
> 
> This make sense as there was a lawsuit  settled recently that called for the removal of between 400 and 481 units from Worldmark
> 
> ...



Talked to Wyndham Coorporate.  Regarding the resorts identified above, they are being considered as affiliate resorts and the inventory will be released from time to time and they have been advised to tell people keep checking with reservations to see if any availability has shown up.  They said the resorts are deciding when to point the inventory into the system.


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 16, 2012)

Keeps in Mind  Wyndham needed to sell these and not as Worldmark Points

You are getting access to new CWA inventory that happens to be located at the same facility as Worldmark Inventory

They are yours now as part of a settlement a an owners lawsuit against wyndham.  

No one should dream that there will ever be a blending of the two systems


----------



## CO skier (Nov 16, 2012)

lcml11 said:


> Just a minor correction, in Club Wyndham Plus, points can be borrowed and/carried over.  The credit pool provides the opertunity to carry over points from year to year.



In WorldMark, credits are issued with a two-year expiration date, so the carryover is automatic.  With Club Wyndham, the Credit Pool requires planning far enough ahead to make the deposit before the start of the Use Year plus a $39 charge.  This is not as seamless as what a WM owner is used to, but it is available.

I also just realized that a WM owner could purchase an EOY Club Wyndham contract (WM does not offer EOY) and would not be committed to an every year vacation in the Club Wyndham system.  They could use that, possibly in conjunction with the Credit Pool to fine tune just the usage they want in Club Wyndham.



Rent_Share said:


> No one should dream that there will ever be a blending of the two systems



All the more reason for people to "Do It Yourself" with a dual ownership.


----------



## lcml11 (Nov 16, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> Keeps in Mind  Wyndham needed to sell these and not as Worldmark Points
> 
> You are getting access to new CWA inventory that happens to be located at the same facility as Worldmark Inventory
> 
> ...



I just did an on-line check for the identified resorts and found the following:

WorldMark Angels Camp  Has VIP Discount Availablity
WorldMark Bison Ranch (Bisontown is not showing)  Has VIP Discount Availablity
WorldMark Canmore-Banff Has VIP Discount Availablity
Denarau Island not listed as a resort that can be booked into
WorldMark Has VIP Discount Availablity
WorldMark Grand Lake no availability
WorldMark Indio no availabilty
WorldMark Lake of the Ozarks Has VIP discount availability
Las Vegas Tropicana not listed as a resort that can be booked into
Pinetop not listed as a resort that can be booked into
WorldMark Rancho Vistoso Has VIP discount availabilitiy
Wyndham Steamboat Springs Has VIP discount availabilty 
WorldMark Taos no availablity 

I would not assume these are necessarily all going to Club Wyndham Plus/Access, they may also go to their rental arm.  Remember, most, if not all, of the Management Companies for these resorts would probably be the Wyndham Management Company.


----------



## cotraveller (Nov 16, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> I'm a WM owner and I do not think any of these units will be missed by us.  None of these are Oregon or California coastal properties and those are the resorts WM owners really love.



Ah, the west coast attitude.  There are a lot of WorldMark owners who live east of the Pacific Time Zone who enjoy the non-West coast resorts. 

It will be interesting to see if Wyndham brings the former WorldMark units up to Wyndham resort standards.  We've visited 20+ WorldMark resorts and 2 or 3 Wyndham resorts. I'd say the Wyndham units are a step above WorldMark. Steamboat Springs is a good example.  If you walk along the sidewalk in front of the buildings you can easily pick out the WorldMark and Wyndham units.  The WorldMark units have blinds covering the windows, the Wyndham units have drapes.  The poor light blocking of the blinds is one of the most common complaints about WorldMark units.  Drapes are a much better solution.


----------



## CO skier (Nov 16, 2012)

lcml11 said:


> Talked to Wyndham Coorporate.  Regarding the resorts identified above, they are being considered as affiliate resorts and the inventory will be released from time to time and they have been advised to tell people keep checking with reservations to see if any availability has shown up.  They said the resorts are deciding when to point the inventory into the system.



Steamboat Springs is already a Club Wyndham Resort.  If the extracted units are becoming part of the CWA inventory, why wouldn't they also be considered regular resorts versus affiliated resorts?


----------



## CO skier (Nov 16, 2012)

lcml11 said:


> I just did an on-line check for the identified resorts and found the following:
> 
> WorldMark Angels Camp  Has VIP Discount Availablity
> WorldMark Bison Ranch (Bisontown is not showing)  Has VIP Discount Availablity
> ...



Look for "Wyndham Vacation Resorts Steamboat Springs."


----------



## lcml11 (Nov 16, 2012)

CO skier said:


> Look for "Wyndham Vacation Resorts Steamboat Springs."



Thanks for the info.  It is there, there is VIP availablity.


----------



## lcml11 (Nov 16, 2012)

CO skier said:


> Steamboat Springs is already a Club Wyndham Resort.  If the extracted units are becoming part of the CWA inventory, why wouldn't they also be considered regular resorts versus affiliated resorts?



My guess is that is because Wyndham runs a number of systems, most go well beyond Club Wyndham Plus that are both for profit groups and not for profit groups.  My guess is that all of the inventory is not headed for Club Wyndham Plus/Access.


----------



## CO skier (Nov 16, 2012)

cotraveller said:


> Ah, the west coast attitude.  There are a lot of WorldMark owners who live east of the Pacific Time Zone who enjoy the non-West coast resorts.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if Wyndham brings the former WorldMark units up to Wyndham resort standards.  We've visited 20+ WorldMark resorts and 2 or 3 Wyndham resorts. I'd say the Wyndham units are a step above WorldMark. Steamboat Springs is a good example.  If you walk along the sidewalk in front of the buildings you can easily pick out the WorldMark and Wyndham units.  The WorldMark units have blinds covering the windows, the Wyndham units have drapes.  The poor light blocking of the blinds is one of the most common complaints about WorldMark units.  Drapes are a much better solution.



Having stayed in the WorldMark 3 br Deluxe and Club Wyndham 3 br Deluxe at Steamboat Springs, the drapes are about the only difference.  The CW unit's decor was ever so slightly nicer than the WM's, but the WM units seemed roomier.  The WM unit had a Murphy bed (a very nice feature, if used) instead of the sleeper sofa in the CW unit.  I agree with the poor light-blocking of the WM units, but the cost for the CW units (even with the Resort Special discount we received) was  higher than the WM unit during the same season.  I would be willing to deal with the blinds issue for the cost savings involved.  (The only reason we stayed in a CW unit instead of WM was due to some CW points about to expire).

My guess, though, is that the extracted WM units get "upgraded" (new drapes), and Club Wyndham owners get charged the "upgraded" points value.  The extracted WM units at Steamboat Springs will, presumably, still have the Murphy bed.

Edited to add:

Steamboat Springs 3 bedroom deluxe, Prime/Red Season week

Club Wyndham Plus = $1500 at $5.00/thousand points 
WorldMark             = $1040 at $0.065/credit

... those are some expensive drapes.


----------



## lcml11 (Nov 16, 2012)

CO skier said:


> Steamboat Springs is already a Club Wyndham Resort.  If the extracted units are becoming part of the CWA inventory, why wouldn't they also be considered regular resorts versus affiliated resorts?



Just called the resort.  Actually, there are a number of groups at this resort with their own units, they are:

Wyndham Vacation Resorts
Worldmark
Diamond Resorts
Vacation International 

They indicated the Wyndham Vacation Resort Units are not the same as the Worldmark resorts units.


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 16, 2012)

CO skier said:


> Steamboat Springs is already a Club Wyndham Resort. If the extracted units are becoming part of the CWA inventory, why wouldn't they also be considered regular resorts versus affiliated resorts?


 

That could be 27 of the mystery units that are beinf extracted from the WM inventory but not added to the CWA

WM Extraction  481
CWA Addition   421
Difference         60
Deanaru    22
SB Springs 27
Difference 11


----------



## CO skier (Nov 16, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> That could be 27 of the mystery units that are beinf extracted from the WM inventory but not added to the CWA
> 
> WM Extraction  481
> CWA Addition   421
> ...



The Wixon settlement targeted a certain number of credits to be removed, not a certain number of units.  The ultimate number of units extracted would depend on the size of the units extracted and the associated credits -- fewer units taken out because larger (more 2 and 3 bedroom) units are being extracted.

My question is, "If everything now in CWA is from regular Wyndham resorts, since it appears the extracted units are headed for CWA, would they also have to be considered regular Wyndham resorts versus "affiliated resorts," or doesn't it make any difference?"


----------



## bnoble (Nov 16, 2012)

> Don't leave it up to Wyndham; buy into both systems and create your own Super Resort Collection.


Alternatively, if this is something you'll do only infrequently, you can either rent from or do a direct exchange with an owner in the other system.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 16, 2012)

CO skier said:


> The Wixon settlement targeted a certain number of credits to be removed, not a certain number of units.  The ultimate number of units extracted would depend on the size of the units extracted and the associated credits -- fewer units taken out because larger (more 2 and 3 bedroom) units are being extracted.
> 
> My question is, "If everything now in CWA is from regular Wyndham resorts, since it appears the extracted units are headed for CWA, would they also have to be considered regular Wyndham resorts versus "affiliated resorts," or doesn't it make any difference?"





I dont know why they would be affiliate resorts.Mayby I dont understand the difference between Club Wyndham resorts and affliate resorts, but  I dont see these as any different than say Star Island where Wyndham does not manage the place but we do own units there. Or Avenue Plaza or Daytona where Worldmark the Club and Club Wyndhan own units as do weeks owners and in the case of Daytona, some whole condo owners.

But whether they are or not called affiliates,  in practical terms It doesnt make any difference. If you own CWA points you will be able to make reservations at these places 13 months before  check in. and if you own converted fixed weeks or udi points you will be able to make reservations at the 10 month mark. (subject to availability of course.)


----------



## CO skier (Nov 16, 2012)

bnoble said:


> Alternatively, if this is something you'll do only infrequently, you can either rent from or do a direct exchange with an owner in the other system.



... yes, but it is the same problem as before -- limited availability here and there, how to find what I want (does the rentor have ARP where I want to go, because I know I will need it) plus I would always be nervous about whether or not my reservation is _really _waiting for me when I get there, or if I have been scammed.  (I am certain the majority of these rentals/exchanges work out fine, but still ...)

I did start a private exchange process once.  Maybe it was just my bad luck, but talk about flaky ...

Dual ownership gives me the total control I desire.


----------



## lcml11 (Nov 16, 2012)

ronparise said:


> I dont know why they would be affiliate resorts.Mayby I dont understand the difference between Club Wyndham resorts and affliate resorts, but  I dont see these as any different than say Star Island where Wyndham does not manage the place but we do own units there. Or Avenue Plaza or Daytona where Worldmark the Club and Club Wyndhan own units as do weeks owners and in the case of Daytona, some whole condo owners.
> 
> But whether they are or not called affiliates,  in practical terms It doesnt make any difference. If you own CWA points you will be able to make reservations at these places 13 months before  check in. and if you own converted fixed weeks or udi points you will be able to make reservations at the 10 month mark. (subject to availability of course.)



According to the member directory, Affilated resorts are those resorts where an owner assignes use rights to Club Wyndham Plus.  WorldMark controlled units are not subject to the Club Wyndham Plus program rules, for the most part.  Since these resorts were not Wyndham Vacation Resort developed resorts, that is probably the rational.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 16, 2012)

> Dual ownership gives me the total control I desire.


Sure, but presumably that means you are often staying in both systems.  As an Eastern Time person, most of the "close" WM resorts just don't interest me that much.  Galena?  Thanks, but no thanks.  Owning in WM would be overkill for me.


----------



## CO skier (Nov 16, 2012)

bnoble said:


> Sure, but presumably that means you are often staying in both systems.  As an Eastern Time person, most of the "close" WM resorts just don't interest me that much.  Galena?  Thanks, but no thanks.  Owning in WM would be overkill for me.



Yes, we can drive to either system in less than 5 hours and don't have any interest in Galena, either.  I was not suggesting that everyone needs dual ownership.  For those Club Wyndham owners who would have liked to see more availability at St. George or West Yellowstone, or the WM owner who wants Sea Watch added to WM availability, why wait?  They can get what they want and more, now, through dual ownership.  Resale prices in either system make it affordable.  When one or the other systems no longer holds interest, just sell it.


----------



## rleigh (Nov 16, 2012)

cotraveller said:


> Ah, the west coast attitude.  There are a lot of WorldMark owners who live east of the Pacific Time Zone who enjoy the non-West coast resorts.  .



The "west coast attitude" you speak of could more accurately be called "west coast fact." 
More owners on the west coast, more WM properties on the west coast, more demand on the west coast. Just a fact. I too love staying on the east coast.





cotraveller said:


> It will be interesting to see if Wyndham brings the former WorldMark units up to Wyndham resort standards.  We've visited 20+ WorldMark resorts and 2 or 3 Wyndham resorts. I'd say the Wyndham units are a step above WorldMark. Steamboat Springs is a good example.  If you walk along the sidewalk in front of the buildings you can easily pick out the WorldMark and Wyndham units.  The WorldMark units have blinds covering the windows, the Wyndham units have drapes.  The poor light blocking of the blinds is one of the most common complaints about WorldMark units.  Drapes are a much better solution.




I can only speak for my single Wyndham experience, but I found the opposite to be true. WM tries to keep everything modern and in good condition, before it becomes dated and worn. So it was a shocker finding the Wyn 2bd/2bth we stayed in Fairfield Bay AK had extremely dated decor and appliances. Still loved it though! Actually, it was the oddest thing. The kitchen looked as if it stepped right out of 1967 complete with what looked like the first dishwasher ever made. The odd part: everything was spankin' clean and in perfect working order! It was as if they sealed it all up when it was new (in 1967 ) and unsealed it just for us!

///


----------



## CO skier (Nov 16, 2012)

rleigh said:


> Actually, it was the oddest thing. The kitchen looked as if it stepped right out of 1967 complete with what looked like the first dishwasher ever made. The odd part: everything was spankin' clean and in perfect working order!
> 
> ///



Are you sure you didn't check-in to a Twilight Zone episode?  Did the sales manager look anything like Rod Serling?

What happened when you turned on the TV?


----------



## ronparise (Nov 16, 2012)

lcml11 said:


> According to the member directory, Affilated resorts are those resorts where an owner assignes use rights to Club Wyndham Plus.  WorldMark controlled units are not subject to the Club Wyndham Plus program rules, for the most part.  Since these resorts were not Wyndham Vacation Resort developed resorts, that is probably the rational.



So whats the difference in terms of our use of these properties

The the use rights of my converted fixed weeks are assigned to Club Wyndham Plus as are the use rights to my UDI deeds. and in some cases,  Star Island for one and several of the associations at Fairfield Harbour for another they are managed by companies other than Wyndham.  A lot of the Club Wyndham resorts were not developed by Wyndham, ie the old Equivest and Pahio resorts.

The Club Wyndham system is a "mish-mash" of bits and pieces brought together over time. The common factor is that they are all dumped into the "Fairshare Vacation Plan Use Management Trust"  and I assume the new units from Worldmark will be as well


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 16, 2012)

bnoble said:


> Galena?  Thanks, but no thanks..



Hey, let's not knock Galena!  A week? No way. A long weekend in the summer or fall? Absolutely!


----------



## chriskre (Nov 16, 2012)

scootr5 said:


> Hey, let's not knock Galena!  A week? No way. A long weekend in the summer or fall? Absolutely!



So where is Galena and what is the appeal?


----------



## staceyeileen (Nov 16, 2012)

Are any of these WM resorts worth a visit?


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 16, 2012)

chriskre said:


> So where is Galena and what is the appeal?



The city is in western Illinois on the Galena River, known for its history, historical architecture, and golf and what passes in the midwest for ski resorts. Galena was the residence of Ulysses S. Grant and eight other Civil War generals, as well as several entertainers and politicians. Great fall colors, nice downtown shopping/antiquing.


----------



## lcml11 (Nov 16, 2012)

ronparise said:


> So whats the difference in terms of our use of these properties
> 
> The the use rights of my converted fixed weeks are assigned to Club Wyndham Plus as are the use rights to my UDI deeds. and in some cases,  Star Island for one and several of the associations at Fairfield Harbour for another they are managed by companies other than Wyndham.  A lot of the Club Wyndham resorts were not developed by Wyndham, ie the old Equivest and Pahio resorts.
> 
> The Club Wyndham system is a "mish-mash" of bits and pieces brought together over time. The common factor is that they are all dumped into the "Fairshare Vacation Plan Use Management Trust"  and I assume the new units from Worldmark will be as well



As far as I can tell, if we are talking about deeded properties that use rights have been assigned to the trust, there is no practical differences.  If for some reason, the current management company is not Wyndham, then their may be some differences for routiine uses.  If a resort gets into trouble with Wyndham or vice a versa, I do not know the specific impacts if a resort leaves the family of resorts.

The only resort that I have some 1st hand knowledge of is a El Sid contract, not sure which El Sid resort, left Wyndham a long time ago, the person I know that owned it, the account could not reserve it anymore through the Wyndham Reservation System.  When Wyndham was asked how to use this timeshare, the advise was to call the resort directly and tell them that is one of the Wyndham owned timeshares and they would make the reservation.


----------



## lcml11 (Nov 16, 2012)

staceyeileen said:


> Are any of these WM resorts worth a visit?



Indio, a great place, a great resort.  If WorldMark wants to dump it, Club Wyndham Plus should take it with a thank-you.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Nov 17, 2012)

*Another plug for Galena*

Galena is a neat little town, very rich in history.  We went for a couples week-end.  The guys really enjoyed the golfing.  Us girls had a great time shopping and touring the wineries. There are lots of restaurants, shops, arts and crafts and pottery, wineries, and ghosts. It is an old lead mining town that turned down the railroad (thought the river would continue to provide transportation) and the rail went through Chicago instead (oops). 

We couldn't get into the World Mark and stayed somewhere else.  For a Wyndham owner, the availability was very limited. I would think this is a good thing for Wyndham owners.


----------



## staceyeileen (Nov 17, 2012)

lcml11 said:


> Indio, a great place, a great resort.  If WorldMark wants to dump it, Club Wyndham Plus should take it with a thank-you.




Thanks... yes, just looked it up and it does look lovely.  And it looks like Wyndham is getting 25% of the resort!


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Nov 17, 2012)

I've always wanted to stay at certain West Coast resorts, but Worldmark resorts on the Club Wyndham site were always full (not available). I would love some day to go to Indio, because the whole Palm Springs area has a lot to do. The wind farms, Mojave/Joshua Tree National Parks, the lift that goes up 11000 feet mountain, etc. I'm not much for golfing.

TS


----------



## Deb from NC (Nov 17, 2012)

I would really like to go to Taos....I hope this does happen!


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 17, 2012)

staceyeileen said:


> Thanks... yes, just looked it up and it does look lovely. And it looks like Wyndham is getting 25% of the resort!


 

Leaving Aproximately 340 for Worldmark Owners

In 2011  14,371  Nights were Vacant bases on the following factors

Slighly Higher Credit Costs for WM Members

Transit Occupancy Tax   (Wyndham offered to collect it from the Worldmark owners, no other Time Share in the Palm Springs/Palm Desert area is charged "Hotel Tax"

Rather High Temperatures in the summer​14371/50/7= 41 Units so in this case the WM owners got screwed by removing 3 X the vacancy rate
​


----------



## lcml11 (Nov 17, 2012)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> I've always wanted to stay at certain West Coast resorts, but Worldmark resorts on the Club Wyndham site were always full (not available). I would love some day to go to Indio, because the whole Palm Springs area has a lot to do. The wind farms, Mojave/Joshua Tree National Parks, the lift that goes up 11000 feet mountain, etc. I'm not much for golfing.
> 
> TS



Indo is showing a 4 night 2 bedroom for November 19th, short notice but only 40,000 counting discounts.


----------



## lcml11 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> Leaving Aproximately 340 for Worldmark Owners
> 
> In 2011  14,371  Nights were Vacant bases on the following factors
> 
> ...



I do not really think Wyndham would be taking the bad units from Worldmark, this would not be a good business decision.  They may not get the best ones but they will not be the worst ones.  As a Wyndham Club Plus member, if the speculation the Worldmark units are going to Club Wydham Plus/Access, this would be a great thing.


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 17, 2012)

There is no doubt that it is underutilized, just not 25 % underutilized


----------



## CO skier (Nov 17, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> Leaving Aproximately 340 for Worldmark Owners
> 
> In 2011  14,371  Nights were Vacant bases on the following factors
> 
> ...



Indio has a reputation among WorldMark owners as "Party Central."  The reason for this is that Wyndham enjoys a brisk rental business to the public here.  (Maybe these renters just don't want to drive all the way to Las Vegas).  The units have a higher wear and tear rate as a result.

There are plenty of good reviews for Indio, but the following is not atypical:

"Our experience was similar to another reviewer's. The staff was very friendly and helpful. The grounds and pool areas were very nice. 

If you are looking for a relaxing vacation in the desert, look elsewhere. Many guests were loud and rude. They threw their trash and cigarette butts where ever they liked. A few brought their own sound systems to the pool to fight with the pre-recorded music playing. People above us seemed to alternate between practicing for RiverDance and throwing lighted cigarette butts off their balcony by our patio. A couple doors down had a family with their own sound system up loud all day and well past 10pm at night." 

This doesn't sound like any WorldMark where we have stayed.


If, as it appears, much of the Indio nights are rentals, then from an owners' availability perspective, it does not matter if they are rented out as WM units or Club Wyndham units.  Wyndham probably could have taken 50% of the resort and not created much of a difficulty for WM owners wanting to stay there.  Taking 113 Indio units, instead of units elsewhere, did WM owners a huge favor.



Edited to add:

Just checked WM Indio availability, and there is still plenty of availability in studio, 1 and 2 bedroom units for April, and it is wide open in all units for May onward.


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 17, 2012)

CO skier said:


> Taking 113 Indio units, instead of units elsewhere, did WM owners a huge favor.


 
Plus CWA as a big enough presence they can dual brand and set up a speerate sales office and try to cross sell :rofl:


----------



## rleigh (Nov 19, 2012)

CO skier said:


> Are you sure you didn't check-in to a Twilight Zone episode?  Did the sales manager look anything like Rod Serling?
> 
> What happened when you turned on the TV?




LOL! That's it! I didn't think about it before but it fits with the back-in-time vibe of the trip. Went to Branson, Graceland, Little Rock civil rights landmarks. It was my first trip to the south and the resort is deep in Ozark boonies. It very well could've been a TZ episode! 

Actually though, the tv's were new. But the kitchen, it was fresh from 1967.

///


----------



## LLW (Nov 24, 2012)

rleigh said:


> LOL! That's it! I didn't think about it before but it fits with the back-in-time vibe of the trip. Went to Branson, Graceland, Little Rock civil rights landmarks. It was my first trip to the south and the resort is deep in Ozark boonies. It very well could've been a TZ episode!
> 
> Actually though, the tv's were new. But the kitchen, it was fresh from 1967.
> 
> ///



We had an opposite experience at WVR Flagstaff. The kitchen included modern, newer, higher end stuff, but the living room - starting from the breakfast bar, the furniture, carpet - was very old, but not very worn out yet. The living room was as if the resort was controlled by owners who tried to skimp and not replace things unless they were worn out. But the kitchen didn't seem to have been done that way. The justaposition was just strange. It was as if the two areas (kitchen and living room) had two different interior decorators who worked independent of each other. The rest of the unit was more in line with the living room.


----------



## LLW (Nov 24, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> Leaving Aproximately 340 for Worldmark Owners
> 
> In 2011  14,371  Nights were Vacant bases on the following factors
> 
> ...



The Vacant Night Report vacancy rate was after rentals to the public. So owners have no way of knowing what the true vacancy rate was after owner usage but before rentals to the public. Management and the Board know, but would not release the data despite multiple requests. It was one of the things that created distrust of the Wyndham-controlled Board.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Nov 27, 2012)

*Hot News From Wyndham*

NEW RESORTS:


These 11 fabulous resort locations are now ready to accept reservations. At this time, there are a very limited number of studio, one-, two-, three-, and four-bedroom units available for your enjoyment beginning January 11, 2013. 

Wyndham Anaheim, Calif. 
Wyndham Angels Camp, Calif. 
Wyndham Bison Ranch, Ariz. 
Wyndham Galena, Ill. 
Wyndham Grand Lake, Okla. 
Wyndham Indio, Calif. 
Wyndham Lake of the Ozarks, Mo. 
Wyndham Tropicana at Las Vegas, Nev. 
Wyndham Pinetop, Ariz. 
Wyndham Rancho Vistoso, Ariz. 
Wyndham Taos, N.M.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 27, 2012)

new resorts


----------



## lcml11 (Nov 27, 2012)

Combining the two lists referenced above and eliminating apparent duplicates yields the following (if Bison Ranch and Bisontown are the same resort then one of these would go):

Wyndham Anaheim, Calif. 
Wyndham Angels Camp, Calif. 
Wyndham Bison Ranch, Ariz. 
Wyndham Galena, Ill. 
Wyndham Grand Lake, Okla. 
Wyndham Indio, Calif. 
Wyndham Lake of the Ozarks, Mo. 
Wyndham Tropicana at Las Vegas, Nev. 
Wyndham Pinetop, Ariz. 
Wyndham Rancho Vistoso, Ariz. 
Wyndham Taos, N.M.

Bisontown 18 
Canmore 31 
Denarau Island 22 
Steamboat Springs 27

To Paco, can you post the link you found your info on?


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 27, 2012)

Anaheim a Wyndsham take away from Worldmark Owners (give away by our impartial BOD)

The rest are underutilized properties

This has nothing to do with WAAM, the court said take x number of points out of Worldmark and the corresponding units associated with those points.

Wyndsham dumped them in CWA, should be extra availability for Wyndsham owners in the short term


----------



## pacodemountainside (Nov 27, 2012)

lcml11 said:


> Combining the two lists referenced above and eliminating apparent duplicates yields the following (if Bison Ranch and Bisontown are the same resort then one of these would go):
> 
> Wyndham Anaheim, Calif.
> Wyndham Angels Camp, Calif.
> ...




From: CLUB WYNDHAM Reservations <wyndhamvacationresorts@mail.su... [Add to Address Book] 
To: 
Subject: EXCITING NEWS! Eleven new locations are now available for CLUB WYNDHAM® reservations!
Date: Nov 27, 2012 2:47 PM

  EXCITING NEWS! Eleven new locations are now available for
CLUB WYNDHAM® reservations! 

Can’t see this email? View it on the web.    Join our mobile community.


----------



## lcml11 (Nov 27, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> From: CLUB WYNDHAM Reservations <wyndhamvacationresorts@mail.su... [Add to Address Book]
> To:
> Subject: EXCITING NEWS! Eleven new locations are now available for CLUB WYNDHAM® reservations!
> Date: Nov 27, 2012 2:47 PM
> ...



Thanks, did not get the E-Mail or the text message.


----------



## persia (Nov 27, 2012)

The should just combine WM & W into one big super timeshare company...


----------



## lcml11 (Nov 27, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> Anaheim a Wyndsham take away from Worldmark Owners (give away by our impartial BOD)
> 
> The rest are underutilized properties
> 
> ...



Oh, I am not so sure, I think Worldmark, the Club, just got WAAMed.  A pre-lude to what may be in store for the Shell Vacation Club properties?


----------



## ronparise (Nov 27, 2012)

lcml11 said:


> Oh, I am not so sure, I think Worldmark, the Club, just got WAAMed.  A pre-lude to what may be in store for the Shell Vacation Club properties?



no

you are going down a wrong road here.

A group of worldmark owners went after Wyndham on several counts. The end result was a settlement which as you suggest probably worked in Wyndhams favor, but dont confuse it with the WAAm program.

There are worldmark owners that dont like that Wyndham is growing their club by adding resorts in undesirable locations. This allows Wyndham to create and sell lots of new credits to new owners. Since these new owners dont want to visit these less desirable resorts either that puts more pressure on the better properties, making reservations at the better properties more and more difficult to get.  The negotiated "solution" was to pull a bunch of units at certain underutilized resorts, out of the system, giving Wyndham less credits to sell

I may get some push back here, but I think the Worldmark owners did this to themselves. 

I dont know Shel at all, but Worldmark is somewhat unique


----------



## ronparise (Nov 27, 2012)

lcml11 said:


> Combining the two lists referenced above and eliminating apparent duplicates yields the following (if Bison Ranch and Bisontown are the same resort then one of these would go):
> 
> Wyndham Anaheim, Calif.
> Wyndham Angels Camp, Calif.
> ...



The list is on the Wyndham website under EXPLORE RESORTS> Resort Reports


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 27, 2012)

persia said:


> The should just combine WM & W into one big super timeshare company...


 

No thank you


----------



## lcml11 (Nov 27, 2012)

https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffr/resort/resortreport.go

The addition of the Arizona inventory could be a major bonanza for the snowbirds.  Here is a example:

Wyndham Pinetop

1 BedroomPoints required: 32,800 upgraded to a 2 bedroom.  Wyndham managed 
Please select your VIP Upgrade unit below:
 Check-In Nights Unit Type Details 
  01/11/2013 7 nights 2 Bedroom


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 27, 2012)

Doubt that the snowbirds are looking for a Arizona Snow Resort at 7,200 Altitude 

http://www.idcide.com/weather/az/pinetop.htm


----------



## cotraveller (Nov 27, 2012)

ronparise said:


> A group of worldmark owners went after Wyndham on several counts. The end result was a settlement which as you suggest probably worked in Wyndhams favor, but dont confuse it with the WAAm program.
> 
> There are worldmark owners that dont like that Wyndham is growing their club by adding resorts in undesirable locations. This allows Wyndham to create and sell lots of new credits to new owners. Since these new owners dont want to visit these less desirable resorts either that puts more pressure on the better properties, making reservations at the better properties more and more difficult to get. The negotiated "solution" was to pull a bunch of units at certain underutilized resorts, out of the system, giving Wyndham less credits to sell
> 
> I may get some push back here, but I think the Worldmark owners did this to themselves.



Of course "undesirable" is a matter of opinion.  Some of us WorldMark owners who rarely visit the west coast like the resorts in Colorado, Arizona, New Mexico, and the neat little resort in Galena, Illinois.  Some of us think those are the better properties and we enjoy having them all to ourselves. 

As far as less credits to sell, I think the three new resorts that have been added in the past few months more than cured that problem, if it ever was really a problem.  I'd say you are right, WorldMark owners did this to themselves by supporting the lawsuit, even if some did not support the settlement.


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 27, 2012)

There appears to be plenty of availability for Friday and Sunday check in at Galena in all unit types. I was just able to grab Memorial Day weekend in a 1 bedroom.


----------



## markb53 (Nov 28, 2012)

ronparise said:


> no
> 
> you are going down a wrong road here.
> 
> ...




I guess only time will tell if the law suit had it's desired effect. In reading the settlement, it seems like what the plaintiffs wanted, was to reduce Wyndham's control over the BOD. They felt that Wyndham's control over the BOD allowed Wyndham to build these resorts in less desirable locations and it allowed Wyndham to inflate the "credit" cost for some of the newer resorts in more desirable locations. I am assuming that Wyndham had more control over the BOD by virtue of having unsold inventory which gave them voting rights to elect board members that support their plan. That is why pulling Worldmark inventory and moving it into Wyndham improves the situation for Worldmark owners. Wyndham will have fewer votes to elect who they want to the Board. It also looked like the court ordered some reconfiguring of the BOD, to eliminate the pro Wyndham board member(s). Someone please correct me if I am all wrong. Or part wrong. 

From the outside looking in, it looks like this settlement is only good for Wyndham. Is is certainly good for me. Until these new resorts came into the system, there were basically zero lower point cost resorts in 1 days driving distance from me. The two Wyndhams in 1 days drive from me were, Canterbury in SF and Oceanside Pier in Oceanside. Both pretty high on the point scale. Now I have Angels Camp, which is a fairly low point cost and only a few hours from me, and Indio, which is a little more "expensive" point wise but still less than SF or Oceanside.

I was at Angels Camp about a month ago. It was a pretty nice resort and a lot to do in the area. I had no complaints.

I am also looking forward to additional resorts in Arizona, which is about 2 days drive for me.


----------



## joestein (Nov 28, 2012)

**messed up my message**


----------



## joestein (Nov 28, 2012)

Just as a side note.....

I was at the Deloiotte & Touche real estate industry annual road show yesterday at their new offices in Rockerfeller Center.   During the part in which they were discussing the capital markets, one of the speakers said he was the engagement partner for Wyndham.  He used them for some example, but it was nothing juicy and I can't seem to remember the details anyway.

Just thought it was interesting.....

Joe


----------



## lcml11 (Nov 28, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> I'm a WM owner and I do not think any of these units will be missed by us.  None of these are Oregon or California coastal properties and those are the resorts WM owners really love.
> 
> What exactly do WM owners gain from Wyndham?  Any units at the East Coast Wyndham resorts?  I would love to gain access to SeaWatch.
> 
> ...



In a recent trip to Myrtle Beach, I overheard some limited chatter about the possability of the vacant lot beside Towers on the Grove and if it might be developed as timeshares.  It is my understanding that it is currently controlled by the orginal developer of Towers on the Grove.


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 28, 2012)

scootr5 said:


> There appears to be plenty of availability for Friday and Sunday check in at Galena in all unit types. I was just able to grab Memorial Day weekend in a 1 bedroom.



It would seem that there are Saturday check-ins available as well, but only for full 7 day stays at this resort (according to the WM site). I was looking for 3 days.


----------



## lcml11 (Nov 28, 2012)

scootr5 said:


> It would seem that there are Saturday check-ins available as well, but only for full 7 day stays at this resort (according to the WM site). I was looking for 3 days.



If you are talking Galena, I am showing availablity through the Wyndham Club Plus/Access site for Friday, Saturday, and Sunday nights within the 60 day discount window.


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 28, 2012)

lcml11 said:


> If you are talking Galena, I am showing availablity through the Wyndham Club Plus/Access site for Friday, Saturday, and Sunday nights within the 60 day discount window.



It shows on the availability calendar, but I tried a few Saturdays for 3 nights and could not get any results. I then saw a note on one of the WM sites that Saturday checking were for 7 night stays. It looks like that might be changed today.


----------



## lcml11 (Nov 28, 2012)

scootr5 said:


> It shows on the availability calendar, but I tried a few Saturdays for 3 nights and could not get any results. I then saw a note on one of the WM sites that Saturday checking were for 7 night stays. It looks like that might be changed today.



I am showing availablity for a Saturday night stay for three nights from Jan 26 through the end of February through Club Wyndham Plus/Access.  If you need a specific weekend, pm me.

Friday Jan 11 for four nights along with the next 2 weekends are showing a studio unit is available.  A 1 bedroom is available for Jan 25 The one bedroom with discounts is 21,000 points.  I am impressed, this resort apparently can be gotten into dirt cheap during the discount window.


----------



## LLW (Nov 29, 2012)

scootr5 said:


> There appears to be plenty of availability for Friday and Sunday check in at Galena in all unit types. I was just able to grab Memorial Day weekend in a 1 bedroom.





scootr5 said:


> It would seem that there are Saturday check-ins available as well, but only for full 7 day stays at this resort (according to the WM site). I was looking for 3 days.





scootr5 said:


> It shows on the availability calendar, but I tried a few Saturdays for 3 nights and could not get any results. I then saw a note on one of the WM sites that Saturday checking were for 7 night stays. It looks like that might be changed today.



Memorial Day weekend is outside of 90 days - that's why the requirement of full 7-day stays. Within 90 days, for Saturday night to go with a Sunday night, there's no full-week stay limit. January is within 90 days, so there's no full-week limit. But those are only WM rules. CWA must have its own rules.


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 29, 2012)

lcml11 said:


> I am impressed, this resort apparently can be gotten into dirt cheap during the discount window.



At least until the Chicago area Wyn owners figure out that they can readily book it now - I know the couple of times I had previously checked it in the past year I always got the "no units available" for any date I tried.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 29, 2012)

LLW said:


> Memorial Day weekend is outside of 90 days - that's why the requirement of full 7-day stays. Within 90 days, for Saturday night to go with a Sunday night, there's no full-week stay limit. January is within 90 days, so there's no full-week limit. But those are only WM rules. CWA must have its own rules.



90 days has nothing to do with anything and there is no 7 night minimum stay.  As you say these are the Worldmark rules

Wyndham puts the reservation rules specific to each resort at the bottom of the points chart.  In the case of Galena "full week stays require check in and check out on Fri or Sat.  In Prime Season 3 or 4 night stays require check in or check out on Fri or Sat


  see the whole chart here


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 29, 2012)

ronparise said:


> 90 days has nothing to do with anything and there is no 7 night minimum stay.  As you say these are the Worldmark rules
> 
> Wyndham puts the reservation rules specific to each resort at the bottom of the points chart.  In the case of Galena "full week stays require check in and check out on Fri or Sat.  In Prime Season 3 or 4 night stays require check in or check out on Fri or Sat
> 
> ...



I don't think that language was there on the day I booked, because I looked at the chart for that. They seem to still be working on the pages for some of these resorts, since Galena still only shows the floor plan for the 1 bedroom units.


----------



## LLW (Nov 29, 2012)

ronparise said:


> 90 days has nothing to do with anything and there is no 7 night minimum stay.  As you say these are the Worldmark rules
> 
> Wyndham puts the reservation rules specific to each resort at the bottom of the points chart.  In the case of Galena "full week stays require check in and check out on Fri or Sat.  In Prime Season 3 or 4 night stays require check in or check out on Fri or Sat
> 
> ...



Yes, I was commenting only because somebody said he saw the language on the WM site. I really have no interest in studying or discussing  the CWA rules. I am too old for that. 

(You know how people say if WM were the first timeshare they own, it would be the only timeshare they own? Well, WM IS the first timeshare I own, and will be the last.   )


----------



## ronparise (Nov 29, 2012)

LLW said:


> Yes, I was commenting only because somebody said he saw the language on the WM site. I really have no interest in studying or discussing  the CWA rules. I am too old for that.
> 
> (You know how people say if WM were the first timeshare they own, it would be the only timeshare they own? Well, WM IS the first timeshare I own, and will be the last.   )



If the shoe fits wear it

just understand that there are other feet out there with other needs. Mine for example are a whole lot bigger than yours

And as closely intertwined as Wyndham and Worldmark are, we have to be careful not to assume that anything in one system will apply in the other...even at the same resort


----------



## bnoble (Nov 29, 2012)

> 90 days has nothing to do with anything


It didn't for Scott's particular request, but there is a distinction between what you can book in Prime Season when you are more or less than 90 days out.  See pages 276-277 for the details.

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/memberdirectory11-12/


----------



## ronparise (Nov 29, 2012)

bnoble said:


> It didn't for Scott's particular request, but there is a distinction between what you can book in Prime Season when you are more or less than 90 days out.  See pages 276-277 for the details.
> 
> http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/memberdirectory11-12/



absolutely right. Inside 90 days the prime season rules dont apply


----------



## ronparise (Nov 29, 2012)

just for grins I got out a calculator to figure out who gets the better deal at Galena. Worldmark owners or Wyndham owners...and the answer is, as always...it depends

In the worldmark system it will take 356000 credits to stay at Galena in a one bedroom for a year, At my cost per credit mf that works out to $376 for an average week there (stay the whole year for just under $20000)

Using my Wyndham points for the same one bedroom it will take 5,543,200 points for the year or 106,500 points for an average week. (Again using my cost per point mf) that works out to be $532 for the average week (about $28000 for the year)


It would seem that the Worldmark owner has he advantage here, until you figure the cost to buy into the system. Enough WM credits for a year at Galena will cost about $100000 on the resale market.  5,000,000 Wyndham points can be had for about $5000 on the resale market today

It does make me think more about the value of a Wyndham Platinum ownership...The Platinum guy with his 50% discount can stay here for less than RCI last calls...and thats where I think you find the best deal in timesharing today.


----------



## EAM (Dec 12, 2012)

scootr5 said:


> The city is in western Illinois on the Galena River, known for its history, historical architecture, and golf and what passes in the midwest for ski resorts. Galena was the residence of Ulysses S. Grant and eight other Civil War generals, as well as several entertainers and politicians. Great fall colors, nice downtown shopping/antiquing.



We were there a couple of years ago an loved it.  One night we were the only guests in the whole building (we did not want to leave in the middle of our stay with a blizzard on the way).  Great place for cross-country skiing.


----------

